# My 1995 200SX!!



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

MAx


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

looks great! you have the same wheels my friend has on his maxima  Curious what are the specs on her I see the GA16DE-T in your sig.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Alls I see is two red X's. Yeah, ga16de-T?


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Neil said:


> *looks great! you have the same wheels my friend has on his maxima  Curious what are the specs on her I see the GA16DE-T in your sig. *


So far I've got 145 Hp and 141Lbs/Torque. Only running 6PSI also. I just got the manifold fixed yesterday, it was cracked. I've got picture at home of the install which I'll be posting later tonight. I also got better picture of the car.

MAx


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

looks pretty nice! 

How did you get that intercooler to fit so well!?! 

well mine is only a BB IC so it's a lot shorter and uglier...


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

Looks nice, but I don't like the grill. It reminds me of a Lincoln.


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *looks pretty nice!
> 
> How did you get that intercooler to fit so well!?!
> 
> well mine is only a BB IC so it's a lot shorter and uglier... *


I've got an intercooler from an Conquest Starion. (Good old Ebay). It's mounted in between the rad and the bracket. All you need to do is the get longer bolts for the hood latch with washer in between.

MAx


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

ic... well too much work for me... 

still trying to stamp out some bugs but lately the car has been flying... the tranny is still holding out even at 10 psi daily runs to work!


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *ic... well too much work for me...
> 
> still trying to stamp out some bugs but lately the car has been flying... the tranny is still holding out even at 10 psi daily runs to work! *


My goal for next summer it to increase the PSI to 10 also. But I want a boost controler and my account in pretty much dried out because of the turbo set up. I've only had the turbo on for about a month. 

MAx


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Got a manual boost controller if you want to buy it, used it for a bit but I just adjusted the wastegate arm so it reads 10 psi... I don't think I can go any higher without the tranny spitting out parts out the exhaust... It's a hallman MBC, got it for 45, I'll sell it to you for 40.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

beautiful WHITE B14 u got there the stillen kit looks great... u thinkin about getting the rear valance?? u got any rear shots?


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's a few more that I had forgotten about.

http://members.shaw.ca/maxguerin/IMG0009.jpg
http://members.shaw.ca/maxguerin/IMG0013.jpg
http://members.shaw.ca/maxguerin/IMG0008.jpg

The pictures are to big to post them.

MAx


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

those pics are very nice too how much did the stillen front lip run u??


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *those pics are very nice too how much did the stillen front lip run u?? *


Too much. I can't remember how much I got it for. I bought from a shop where a friend of mine use to work. A couple weeks afterwords I was on Stillen website and the lip would have cost me less through them. (What a friend that guy was!!) And I also cracked it last winter, so I had to get it fix also.

MAx


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

YEA...i want that front lip but its expensive on the "steallin" site. what suspension setup do u got?


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *YEA...i want that front lip but its expensive on the "steallin" site. what suspension setup do u got? *


I've got the Ground Control coilover with Tociko shocks/strut, front and rear strut tower braces on 17s.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

for a MBC, make a trip to your local home depot. this kid i know made one out of a small diameter pipe valve, didnt cost him anything (5 finger discount he said). he said it works better than his dejon MBC, and he wired it, so that the vacuum lines come through the firewall, into the interior, so that you can have boost control at your fingertips, instead of running it, then popping the hood to adjust boost, running it again, etc. you should look into it, i think the part is like 5 bucks.


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey madmax - is this the intercooler you used? And how much did you pay for it? Do the starion inlet and outlet pipes work with your GA turbo piping?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33742&item=2426374627

Also, what turbo manifold are you using?


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

dreadsword said:


> *Hey madmax - is this the intercooler you used? And how much did you pay for it? Do the starion inlet and outlet pipes work with your GA turbo piping?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33742&item=2426374627
> 
> Also, what turbo manifold are you using? *


That's the one I'm using. The 2 inlet and outet from the Intercooler have to be relocated on the side of the tank though. The one I bought had been already relocated. The oulet fro the turbo that I bought are 2 inch. When it comes to the piping I bought a couple on mandrel bent, and I had to cut, align and get them welded to fix from the turbo to the intercooler and from the intercooler to the intake. I can't remember how much I paid for but it was more than the one your looking at and this one is on better shape than mine is. I got the invoice somewhere at home. 

For the manifold a friend of mine which is a welder design it and build it for me. I was the cheapest way to go but not the best since I cracked the manifold after a month of use. It got it fix and we'll have to create a bracket from the engine block to the turbo so when the engine rocks there's no force applied onto the manifold. I got a few picture that I'll post later today. (I forgot last night)

MAx


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's a few picture of my set up also including the NX 2000 brake upgreade with Brembo rotors. (It doesn't look good because my friend painted it and thought it would look good, even though I had told him that the paint was going to come off). 

http://members.shaw.ca/maxguerin/Turboandbrake/

MAx


----------

